# rescued golden.... help!!



## RachaelE. (Mar 15, 2016)

Last night my husband and i took in a golden who was rescued by a friend. Our friend said he was mean. And they didnt want him. We were told he didnt have some toes. Not sure how this happened. But he has no toes! We have a 2 foot water monitor, who when bought, had a few missing toes. No big deal right. Anyway, my husband used a glove and pick up the golden. Hissing. Opening his mouth. Whipping his tail. In full freak out. After holding him for about ten minutes he chilled out and went to sleep in his hand the pics i added are what concerns me. I am a novice to tegus. Reptiles in general. My husband has several. But never has had a tegu. His tail looks bent. And its darker half way down. He has spot on his tail that are red and kinda cracked looking. His feet are red and irritated. Im not sure if its scale rot. If hes dry because of previous conditions. If he nedleds medical attention..... i dont want to cause him more harm than what has already been done. I have tried to find a rescue. In fear of the financial burden of "fixing" him. Should i be as worried as i am? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't know what to make of the sore feet, but the tail is regenerated, having broken off and regrown quite some time ago. Will never look like the original. As for the toes, I'm more than willing to bet that some SOB having no business keeping anything cut them off to avoid scratches.

A Columbian tegu is NOT for the nvoice, especially one that was abused. I would definitely take him to the vet on account of the red feet., then take it from there. good luck.


----------



## RachaelE. (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks. He definately needs someone who is better equipped to handle him. I recently bought a baby red teg, and he is socialized, healthy and amazing!


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Good call. Hope the right person is there somewhere for him.

Also, please post pic of the new red.


----------



## RachaelE. (Mar 15, 2016)

Here he is. Working on a name. Trying not to hold him 24/7 lol. Today i tried to feed fruit and ground turkey. He was not impressed. I got him at a reptile show. The guy i bought him from said he ate pinkies. We tried. But he wasnt interested. So far all he has eaten is egg whites.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 15, 2016)

he's cute. Can't tegus loose toes do to dry habitats? I didn't think many ppl actually cut their toes off.


----------



## Michael Graham (Mar 15, 2016)

I heard that as well. Be sure to mist daily so it stays humid inside the enclosure. I have two baby goldens and they never hiss or tail whip. Maybe he is acting up due to the rough conditions he was just rescued from. With a little time hopefully he'll calm down.


----------

